# Moving pregnant rabbit or young kits



## Mason&lily (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a holland lop doe that is due this Saturday if she goes on her day 30. The problem is I will be moving(unsure when) soon. I kept thinking she didn't give birth until next week until I looked at my breeding book. If I move I will have to put her in a different cage because hers is a huge 4ft by 2ft cage and I will have to keep her inside where I am moving. Should I move her to her new cage now or wait until I know when I will be moving after the kits are born?


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 20, 2017)

I would put her in the new cage now so she has something that says the same through the move.


----------



## Marie28 (Oct 20, 2017)

I agree with promise do it now.


----------

